# Changer la couleur.



## Charlotte4 (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Je me demandais si il était possible de changer la couleur de la "fenêtre d'option", je ne sais dénommer cela donc j'ai fait une capture d'écran pour que vous compreniez.

Merci bcp.


----------



## Fìx (31 Juillet 2010)

Charlotte4 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Je me demandais si il était possible de changer la couleur de la "fenêtre d'option", je ne sais dénommer cela donc j'ai fait une capture d'écran pour que vous compreniez.
> 
> Merci bcp.



Oui, tu passes à Snow Léopard, ce sera noir! 








Nan sans blague, c'est peut-être possible mais, à ma connaissance, aucun logiciel ne t'offre cette possibilité... et manuellement, si c'est possible, tu partirais dans un truc très très lourd! :sick:

J'te conseille de profiter plutôt du soleil d'août! :rateau: (quand il arrivera!   )


----------

